# 2007 WESTERN PRO PLOW 7' 6" with BLACK POLY DEFLECTOR



## Deerhuntin (Sep 29, 2017)

2007 WESTERN PRO PLOW 7' 6" with BLACK POLY DEFLECTOR-it includes the wiring harness, inside control and truck brackets to mount on truck..Also, does have all paperwork with it....It is in excellent condition-only used to plow personal driveway. Reason for selling is that bought a light weight truck that this will not go on......My loss...
Reasonable offers considered-CASH only Belinda - 607-4252527
View attachment 173881
View attachment 173882
View attachment 173887


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Location always helps.
What's a starting price.
What year is the truck that it came off?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think I can answer a couple here

607 area code I believe is New York...

Truck is somewhere in the range of a 07.5 - 13 Chevy...

I can guess on the price too...:laugh:


----------



## Deerhuntin (Sep 29, 2017)

Ok, ok - I am a newbie - the location is Pine Valley NY - came off of a 2007 Chevy 2500HD (can be mounted on other makes of trucks with a conversion kit)- asking price $3200 - Thanks for pointing out my errors


----------



## Deerhuntin (Sep 29, 2017)

Deerhuntin said:


> 2007 WESTERN PRO PLOW 7' 6" with BLACK POLY DEFLECTOR-it includes the wiring harness, inside control and truck brackets to mount on truck..Also, does have all paperwork with it....It is in excellent condition-only used to plow personal driveway. Reason for selling is that bought a light weight truck that this will not go on......My loss...
> Reasonable offers considered-CASH only Belinda - 607-4252527
> View attachment 173881
> View attachment 173882
> View attachment 173887


HAD to put my picture there couldn't stand the snow flake!*newusflag*


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Deerhuntin said:


> Ok, ok - I am a newbie - the location is Pine Valley NY - came off of a 2007 Chevy 2500HD (can be mounted on other makes of trucks with a conversion kit)- asking price $3200 - Thanks for pointing out my errors


Thanks for updating


----------



## RustySteele1 (Oct 24, 2017)

New to the site.I live in Ellensburg Washing ton Pacific Ocean side.I am looking for parts to a e47 meyers plow or jjst abettet and newer plow thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

RustySteele1 said:


> New to the site.I live in Ellensburg Washing ton Pacific Ocean side.I am looking for parts to a e47 meyers plow or jjst abettet and newer plow thanks


Might want to start your own thread bud...

You will have a tough time getting help for a Meyers plow on a for sale post for a western plow... just saying


----------



## RustySteele1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> Might want to start your own thread bud...
> 
> You will have a tough time getting help for a Meyers plow on a for sale post for a western plow... just saying


Thanks


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wish u where closer to the 574


----------

